# How other parts of the world view shelter dogs



## AJT (Jun 20, 2012)

Interesting story and really heart breaking to read about shelter dogs in different countries. Gives you an idea on how different each culture views animals. 

Taiwan photographer's crusade: Doomed shelter dogs - Yahoo! News


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

That article is too painful to read all the way through.


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

If what they say about the culture is true, that many view dogs as humans reincarnated who have done bad things, and the people just don't really keep dogs as pets for very long, then it would seem to me that humanely euthanizing those dogs (rather than letting them roam the streets, hungry and scared) is a very kind thing to do. It's horrible that they have to do it, but the alternative seems worse to me.


----------



## AJT (Jun 20, 2012)

I agree on the culture thing. Nice that awareness is being drawn to the issue but always heartbreaking to read it. Still weirds me out a bit about taking pictures of the dog before they are PTS.


----------



## bellamia (Feb 7, 2010)

NewbieShepherdGirl said:


> If what they say about the culture is true, that many view dogs as humans reincarnated who have done bad things, and the people just don't really keep dogs as pets for very long, then it would seem to me that humanely euthanizing those dogs (rather than letting them roam the streets, hungry and scared) is a very kind thing to do. It's horrible that they have to do it, but the alternative seems worse to me.


i agree! different cultures, different attitudes. its seems harsh to us here but imo they are doing those dogs a favor instead of abusing , torturing, starving, waiting for a forever home forever etc. atleast these dogs get put down humanely, atleast that the end of their suffering. Since nobody wants them this is the best alternative for the dogs who live in that region.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

So sad, but bless this man for what he is doing.

Using this thread.


----------

